# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Prostitue Tax Meters! WTF

## Pauls' Revere

Why on Earth would someone pay this? Is the E.U. that hard up? (pun intended)

http://news.yahoo.com/german-city-in...184644020.html

----------


## specialK

> Why on Earth would someone pay this?  (pun intended)
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/german-city-in...184644020.html


Why would they pay it? Why do people pay to park their cars? It's cheaper than the resulting ticketed fine. 

If other businesses on the street also have to pay some kind of fee to operate there, such as a street vendor fee, then why should prostitutes be exempt?

----------


## Dustancostine

> Why on Earth would someone pay this? Is the E.U. that hard up? (pun intended)
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/german-city-in...184644020.html


Hello Prostitute, welcome to your new Pimp, the government. Pay up or he will b!tch slap you.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I loved the comments...

Ho's to use coin Slot machines for Porking permits.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## Krugerrand

All this automation.  I guess once the prostitute is replaced, it follows that the pimp would be next.

Chinese company unveils new sex robot  - 7/11/11
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-new-sex-robot 



- - - - Freedom Living????

----------

